# επικήδειος (λόγος) = eulogy



## nickel (Nov 12, 2009)

Επειδή τα ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά αδικούν τη λέξη, δηλ. σχεδόν όλα ξεχνούν το *eulogy*, τα περισσότερα δίνουν μόνο το _funeral oration_, ένα έμεινε ξεχασμένο στο σκέτο _funeral_, άλλο ξέθαψε τις λέξεις _epicede_ και _epicedium_ (επικήδειον μέλος, κοινώς μοιρολόι), ας το πάρει το ποτάμι.

Η πιο συχνή μετάφραση του επικήδειου λόγου είναι *eulogy*. _*Εκφωνώ (τον) επικήδειο, read the/a eulogy. *__You can go to YouTube and watch President’s Obama eulogy for Ted Kennedy._
Ή να μάθετε τις τεχνικές του επικήδειου, στα αγγλικά, εδώ:
http://www.thefuneraldirectory.com/eulogy.html

Στο βιντεάκι ο Τζον Κλιζ εκφωνεί τον ξεκαρδιστικό επικήδειο του Γκράχαμ Τσάπμαν (του Μπράιαν στο _Life of Brian / Ένας προφήτης, μα τι προφήτης_, που πέθανε από καρκίνο στα 48 του χρόνια). Γνήσιο comic relief.





Το *funeral oration* είναι πιο πομπώδες. Είναι καλό για τον _Επιτάφιο_ του Περικλή ή τον επιτάφιο του Ιούλιου Καίσαρα από τον Μάρκο Αντώνιο. Το τελευταίο μού θυμίζει μάλιστα ένα παλιό ανέκδοτο, με τον σεξπιρικό ηθοποιό που κατέληξε μια νύχτα στο υπνοδωμάτιό του με μια νεαρή θαυμάστρια και, αφού γδύθηκαν, η μικρή άρχισε να εκφράζεται εγκωμιαστικά για τα ανδρικά του προσόντα, «How big it is» και τα παρόμοια. Οπότε ο ηθοποιός την επανέφερε στο προκείμενο (back to the business at hand, που λένε) με τη φράση: Madam, we have come to bury Caesar, not to praise him.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2009)

Ας φανταστούμε λοιπόν τι μπορεί ενδεχομένως  να σκέφτηκαν οι «άρχοντες του ΔΝΤ» όταν άρχισε ο Ζολώτας να εκφωνεί τον πρώτο από τους διάσημους λόγους του στα αγγλικά με ελληνικές λέξεις:

"Kyrie, I eulogize the archons of the Panethnic Numismatic Thesaurus and the Ecumenical Trapeza...​
(η συνέχεια των λόγων εδώ)


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Το _eulogy_ είναι:
a speech or piece of writing that praises somebody or something very highly, especially a tribute to somebody who has recently died [Encarta]
ενώ το ρήμα _eulogize_:
to praise somebody or something very highly.
Σε κανένα λεξικό δεν προστίθεται το _esp._ του «recently died».

Θα έλεγε, λοιπόν, κανείς ότι δεν σε πηγαίνει κατευθείαν στον επικήδειο. Όταν όμως κοιτάξεις τα παραδείγματα στο διαδίκτυο, βλέπεις ότι οι χρήσεις εκεί παραπέμπουν. Στα πρώτα 100 που κοίταξα γρήγορα, ίσως όλα αναφέρονται σε επικήδειο.


----------



## agezerlis (Nov 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> ενώ το ρήμα _eulogize_:



το οποίο φέρνει στο νου και την ιδιότητα του eugoogoolizer (από την ταινία Zoolander).


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2010)

Να το δούμε κι αντίστροφα, αν και είναι αρμοδιότητα του νήματος με τις ψευτοφίλες (ενώ ο γκαφατζής είναι αρμοδιότητα του... Σαραντάκου):

«ΕΥΛΟΓΙΑ». Αυτός είναι ο τίτλος του πρώτου, όπως λέει ο εκδότης του, περιοδικού στον κόσμο με τη βασική θεματολογία του να ασχολείται με το θάνατο. Ο κ. Τζιμ Θόρντον, 47 ετών, είπε ότι η ιδέα να εκδώσει ένα τέτοιο περιοδικό (που από αισθητικής απόψεως μοιάζει και με περιοδικό λαϊφστάιλ!), του ήρθε όταν, σε διάστημα 14 μηνών, έχασε σε τροχαία δυστυχήματα δύο αγαπημένα του οικογενειακά πρόσωπα. Και τότε, λέει, συνειδητοποίησε ότι δεν υπάρχει ένας πρακτικός οδηγός για το πώς να κάνει κάποιος όσα χρειάζονται για την κηδεία, ούτε και σοβαρή ενημέρωση για να αναζητήσει κανείς ψυχολογική υποστήριξη ώστε να ξεπεράσει την απώλεια. Ο κ. Θόρντον έχει φτιάξει και ιστοσελίδα με τον ίδιο τίτλο, www.eulogymagazine.co.uk, και εκεί στοχεύει σε ένα «πιο διεθνές αναγνωστικό κοινό». Από το πρώτο τεύχος εντοπίζει κάποιος μια μάλλον ατυχή προσπάθεια ωραιοποίησης του θανάτου. Ο εκδότης τον αποκαλεί «αποθέωση της ζωής» και σε άλλες του σελίδες προτείνονται τρόποι «πανηγυρικού στολίσματος των φέρετρων». Εννοείται δε ότι βασικοί διαφημιζόμενοι είναι οι ιδιοκτήτες γραφείων τελετών, οι οποίοι, όπως διαβάσαμε, εκτός από τις γνωστές τους υπηρεσίες, προσφέρουν και «στους προσφιλείς συγγενείς» ειδικά σεμινάρια παρηγοριάς, όπως τα ονομάζουν, για τις πρώτες δύσκολες μέρες και ακολούθως «εντατικά μαθήματα ψυχολογικής στήριξης». Στο πρώτο τεύχος φιλοξενείται συνέντευξη της ηθοποιού Μόλι Πάρκιν, η φωτογραφία της οποίας στο εξώφυλλο έχει κάτι το μακάβριο, είν' αλήθεια! Μιλάει πολύ για το θάνατο και πολύ λιγότερο για τη ζωή. Υπάρχει και μία μαρτυρία ενός στρατιώτη, που υπηρέτησε στο Αφγανιστάν και περιγράφει πώς ένιωθε όταν έβλεπε άλλους γύρω του να πεθαίνουν. ​


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι το ψευδόφιλο παρασύρει τον αρθρογράφο σε λανθασμένα συμπεράσματα, ότι δηλαδή το περιοδικό ωραιοποιεί τον θάνατο (δηλαδή τ κάνει; προωθεί τη νεκροφιλία ή την αυτοκτονία; )


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2010)

Άμα δεν έχεις και μια προεκπαίδευση με το _Six Feet Under_ / _Γραφείο κηδειών Φίσερ_ (την οποία πλέον την έχω φρέσκια φρέσκια).


----------



## sarant (Aug 5, 2010)

Με πρόλαβε ο συνονόματος :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2010)

Πάντως με μια γκάφα τέτοιας θεματολογίας δεν θα πρέπει να του φανεί περίεργο του συντάκτη αν τον... θάψουμε.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2010)

Με την ευκαιρία (κυρίως μια και έχουμε συζήτηση εκεί για την υποκειμενοαντικειμενική γενική):

Στον «Επιτάφιο του Περικλή» ο Περικλής ήταν το ομιλούν πρόσωπο ή ο νεκρός;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 5, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ας φανταστούμε λοιπόν τι μπορεί ενδεχομένως  να σκέφτηκαν οι «άρχοντες του ΔΝΤ» όταν άρχισε ο Ζολώτας να εκφωνεί τον πρώτο από τους διάσημους λόγους του στα αγγλικά με ελληνικές λέξεις:



LOL. Αυτό σκεφτόμουνα κι εγώ. Οπότε τώρα μάλλον παίρνουν την εκδίκησή τους...


----------



## Philip (Aug 6, 2010)

Υπάρχει και το funeral speech.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2010)

Philip said:


> Υπάρχει και το funeral speech.



Βεβαίως. Δεν τα έβαλα στον τίτλο για να ανακτήσει το eulogy τη χαμένη προβολή! :)


----------

